# Jet Mini Lathe Question



## LAKingsFan (Nov 2, 2005)

can you add a speed control on a Jet Mini Lathe? I know there is some with them. I just bought mine about about 2 1/2 months ago, but no speed control.







The pic above has the speed control.


----------



## rfreeouf (Nov 2, 2005)

Jet makes a retrofit kit for the Jet Mini Lathe.  Below is a link to the PDF and information on it. I tried googling it to find a retailer but no luck. You might have to find a local Jet vendor to order it for you.

http://wmhtoolgroup.com/partfiles/m_708351-VSR.pdf


----------



## Czarcastic (Nov 2, 2005)

You should be able to call Jet directly to either order the kit or to be directed to a local distributor who can order it for you.

Consumer Relations
800.274.6848 - 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM CST
Technical Service
800.274.6846 - 7:30 AM to 5:30 PM CST


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 2, 2005)

The above is correct, there is a kit from Jet. However, the kit includes a motor to go with the controller, since the non-VS motor is AC.  

I went a different route with mine.  I bought a surplus DC motor and controller, and installed it inside the cabinet, right under the lathe head.  



<br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2005)

I have been wondering if it would be possible to switch a Grizzly variable speed with the motor that came with my non VS Jet.
There is a difference in H.P. but I doon't think the pens would know the difference.
The Grizz is cheap enough.
Only 1/3 horse IIRC.
The cost is $139.00.
Seems like a pretty cheap conversion if it is possible.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Nov 2, 2005)

Not sure Eagle---think the Grizzly's on sale for little less for the Holiday's right now though.  Also, the Wilton at Amazon for $89 has variable speed---although, it's not the same speed range as the Grizzly.  Probably someone else here knows if it would work or not.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 2, 2005)

Hoping this is not too far off the original topic.

Can someone tell me the speed of the AC motor 1725 or 3550?

Also what is the top speed of the DC motor?

I am looking for motor speed not spindle speeds.

Thank you
Chuckie


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 2, 2005)

Chuckie:  The plate on my motor says 1720 RPMs.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Chuckie:  The plate on my motor says 1720 RPMs.



Thank you very much Randy.

Greatly Appreciated,
Chuckie


----------



## LAKingsFan (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm wondering how much these things are. Would it be better to get a new lathe and use the other for my buffing system []

Who knows!

Ron


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 3, 2005)

Though variable speed is convenient I wouldn't say that it's that imporatant. It doesn't take that much time to change speeds though at times I wish I had it.
If you have the need for a buffing system there are easy ways to make your non V.S. lates into a buffer.
Do a search on high tech buffers.(great search function on this site due to Jeffs tweaking)


----------



## jwoodwright (Nov 3, 2005)

Called Jet, the JML1014 VS Retro Kit is P/N 708351-VSR.  TN warehouse has them.  $199.99.  Weights 15 lbs, my shipping to the Greatland is $25.95...

Sure wish I had gotten in on the deal Fred got...  Nice job Fred.


----------



## ryannmphs (Nov 3, 2005)

John,
Check out surpluscenter.com.  I purhcased this motor & controller from them http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2005110311361131&catname=&qty=1&item=10-2189

I have now sold it to Chuck Ludwigsen, since I needed the $$ []  It works good and allows for forward and reverse control.

Ryan


----------



## gerryr (Nov 3, 2005)

It generally takes me less than 10 seconds to change speeds on my Jet.  If I needed to change speeds every couple of minutes, the VS would be worth it.  For me the difference in price between the VS and non-VS wasn't justified.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAKingsFan_
> <br />Thank you all for your responses. I'm wondering how much these things are. Would it be better to get a new lathe and use the other for my buffing system []



Ron:  That might end up being a pretty expensive buffing system.  You might be better off selling the lathe and buying a couple of inexpensive bench grinders and changing out the stones for buffing wheels.  

Also, you need to remember that the JET VS lathe does have 3 different speed ranges and the VS controller will not go from the lowest speed to the highest without changing the belt position.

Personally, I don't see the need for the VS capability for just turning pens(didn't say it wasn't nice, just not necessary); but I can see where it would be a good thing to have if turning bigger projects where the starting blank might be unbalanced.  In such a situation, you might actually prefer a speed that was even lower than the JET's 500 RPMs.  

For reference, I have a 6 speed JET and turn at the highest speed and sand and finish at the lowest.


----------



## LAKingsFan (Nov 4, 2005)

Great info guys. I have to think about this one. I didn't know you couldn't go from lowest speed to the highest speed without changing the belt on the VS. Hmmm!

Well, I might just keep what I got.

Thank you all

Ron


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron:  Lots of people have been mislead by the advertising.  Legally, it may not be deceptive; but, in my opinion,  it isn't far removed!!  What they say is true....it's what they don't say that proves to be a problem for most people!!


----------



## randall844 (Nov 4, 2005)

You might also consider that the manual speed change version is equipped with an induction motor.  More rugged than the DC brush type motor and no brushes to wear out.  Also no speed control circuitry to go up in smoke someday. It would be an easy choice for me.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



?

Turned and sanded what?


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 5, 2005)

William:  Since you haven't suggested that any of the information I posted was inaccurate or wrong, I guess you are just being a jerk??


...............GUMP!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 5, 2005)

Whay would you say that about CAV?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Whay would you say that about CAV?



Hey,

I get in enough trouble on my own! []  Here I am innocently sitting at my computer wondering why people in Texas live in the middle of a body of water (love the member map) and suddenly I'm being yelled at? []

That does it.  I just might move to Switzerland and work on my diplomatic skills.  Of course with my Southern accent I would stick out like a sore thumb.
[)]


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm reasonably certain that "wdcav1952" knows my comments were not directed at him!!


----------



## TomServo (Nov 7, 2005)

Just a heads up, I was looking and surplus center seems to have more treadmill motors in - 
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2005110705562990&catname=electric&item=10-2167
it's rated for 1 1/8 HP @ 130VDC, which the controller
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2005110705562990&catname=electric&item=11-2449
outputs... I'm not sure at what point it would go over the 8A supply of the controller, but 8A @ 130VDC is a solid 3/4-1HP. (particularly from a permanent magnet DC motor) and that's plenty of power for me. It's also rated for 1-1/8 HP at continuous duty - though I'm sure that would require a fan. Nice thing, too - you can run them CW or CCW... I'm going to order one and I'll let everyone know how things turn out 

edit: have done a bit more research, and if this is a PWM (pulse width modulation) type controller, the full torque (limited by the controller's output) should be availible even at the lowest speed settings... I can't wait to give it a go.. I'd like to be able to sand at, say, 120 RPM... also, any ads saying full HP in the whole RPM range are full of crap, as HP = RPM * torque and while the torque can increase some to compensate an RPM decrease, there's a limit to how far that works.. ie a 1HP motor will not generate 33000 FT/LB at 1 RPM

one more edit: where is the member map at?


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 7, 2005)

Brian, I think you will be happy with your motor and controller.  I am using a similar setup.  I mounted my motor under the lathe, in a cabinet.  Photos in my album.

As far as the fan goes, that pulley has a centrifugal fan built right in.  It also has a Poly-V pulley.  

Poly-V pulleys can be bought in any length/width from
Aarubco Rubber Co. -  www.aarubcorubber.com  - but you will need to call them on the phone to order.  Their prices are very good, and they don't overcharge for shipping.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Poly-V pulleys can be bought in any length/width from
> Aarubco Rubber Co. -  www.aarubcorubber.com  - but you will need to call them on the phone to order.  Their prices are very good, and they don't overcharge for shipping.



Fred,

Are you saying that this company can supply the pulley for the spindle side as well as belts that will fit motor side pulley?

Chuckie


----------



## TomServo (Nov 10, 2005)

As I own a metal lathe, I'll probably either make my own pulleys, or use th e original Taig pulleys (have a range of torque/power is a nice idea) - plus with the 3mm belt, I'm less likely to lose an arm if something stupid happens  The motor should arrive tommorow! (fri)


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 10, 2005)

Tom,

If you set the Surplus Center motor up at 130 VDC let us know the approximate RPM you are getting.  The ad at Surplus Center says something like 5100 rpm but that is probably at 260 VDC?

Chuckie


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 10, 2005)

Chuckie, I made a mistake.  Aarubco sells the Poly-V belts (in any size).  I bought a pulley from Jet Tools. The Jet Mini uses J-section, which is the size of the grooves.


----------



## TomServo (Nov 11, 2005)

Chuck: I sure will try - I can set it up for lowest rpm at full power on the taig pulleys and calculate from there..


----------



## TomServo (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm going to start a thread to show the motor mounted to my lathe - and stop hijacking this one


----------

